# Bit of advice on an old Carrera Mirage bike



## keithyboy (6 Apr 2013)

I have acquired the bike in the pictures. It's knocking on a bit and the paint is very tatty but it has a chrome moly frame and is very light - quite a bit lighter than my alloy-framed hybrid.







The brakes and gears work fine, all the bearings are nice and smooth, and the tyres and saddle are in good nick so I'm thinking of giving it a quick flash over with matt black from poundland and using it for light weekend off-road work with the kids that the road tyres on my hybrid struggle with.

The only issue I have is with the stem which is threadless but appears to have a part missing. My only experience of these set-ups is on my son's scooter and that is a mish-mash of threaded forks and .






Can anyone tell me what is missing, whether a generic threadless headset would replace it, and most importantly, how it comes apart?


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2013)

From the looks of the picture a generic headset cap + bolt will do the job.
The idea is you tighten the headset bolt to preload (?) the fork so its tight enough so theres no play but not to tight to restrict the fork from turning then tighten the stem retaining bolt so your handlebars stay straight.Looks like the only thing holding yours together is the stem bolt.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Headset-T...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2a2b3d8ae9


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2013)




----------



## keithyboy (6 Apr 2013)

Cheers, the vid makes it clearer. Basically if I undo the stem bolt at the moment, the forks will fall off then?


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2013)

keithyboy said:


> Cheers, the vid makes it clearer. Basically if I undo the stem bolt at the moment, the forks will fall off then?


If you lift the bike up yes .


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Apr 2013)

On a completely separate subject......with old V brakes as shown on yours, should the front cable snap above the straddle wire the straddle wire will be drawn tight across the front tyre with scary potential. A front mudguard stops this risk - but otherwise just have a very good look at the cable especially the barrel within the lever - any signs of wear and I would replace.A new brake cable is much cheaper than a new face.


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Apr 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> On a completely separate subject......with old V brakes as shown on yours, ..... blah blah.


 
them is cantilever brakes, predate v-brakes.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Apr 2013)

02GF74 said:


> them is cantilever brakes, predate v-brakes.


 
Well spotted 02G...... V brakes have a nice little metal bit called a " noodle" (A bit like me for getting my names wrong.

Same advice applies despite my mistake.


----------



## keithyboy (6 Apr 2013)

I was a bit bored earlier so had a bit of a looksee. As predicted, with the stem off the forks fell off. Inside the steerer tube was this plastic widget. I assume this is supposed to have a nut underneath for the top cap bolt to screw into. I attempted to make a temporary set up but the plastic thing won't grip the inside of the tube.
















Brake issue noted. If I keep it they'll be coming off.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2013)

It looks ready for the bin, just get one with a new star nut as well.
Do not worry we all do these sort of things, today i replaced the gear cable outer and upon setting up the cable tension and damaged the barrel adjuster.Upon looking around i found it would be £15 ish for a new bit or £34 for a complete new mech .....


----------



## keithyboy (7 Apr 2013)

New part ordered last night. Bizarrely someone I know has offered to swap the bike for a radio-controlled helicopter.


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2013)

keithyboy said:


> New part ordered last night. Bizarrely someone I know has offered to swap the bike for a radio-controlled helicopter.


Snap his hand off. I would.


----------

